# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  permissions script

## trentonm99

We are currently setting up a new piece of software with a SQL server 2000 database. I have created the database and have added the user "DOMAIN USER" to the users tab. This is so that any domain user can access it. I need to have a script that allows all these users to select, insert, update, delete, exec, dri for all tables contained. There ae approx. 14000 tables. I have no clue how to write this. Any help that anyone could provide would be appreciated.

----------


## skhanal

run this in query analyzer and grab the script generated, then run the script.

select 'grant all on ' + name + ' to ''domain user'''
from sysobjects
where objectproperty(id,ismsshipped)=0

----------

